# Taiwanese J-Head clone?



## Justmillingaround (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey all, hoping there are some folks around here that are way better versed in older Asian BP clones than I am.  Recently stumbled into a deal on this old girl that I couldn’t pass on, unfortunately the name plate is missing from the head and I have not been able to find any other identifying info on it.  Take a look and any info would be helpful.  TIA


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 20, 2021)

I also recently got a Taiwan-made BP clone. Mine is a Millport. It has a different-looking motor. The Millport uses imperial fasteners on the main machine but most of the head is metric, other than a couple of things.


----------



## Earl (May 1, 2021)

I have a Bridgeport clone that looks exactly like yours.   Mine is a 1980 Enco 9 x 42.   The only difference that I see is mine has a 2 speed motor.   
Mine has a nameplate above the door on the left hand side  "She Hong Industries - Taiwan"   
The one shot oiler and it's armored oil line are identical.  I have mine ripped apart for paint and bearings.


----------



## Earl (May 1, 2021)

Forgot to include the manual.    This should get you started.


----------



## jwmelvin (May 1, 2021)

My Millport is also 1980 She Hong Industrial Co., Ltd.


----------



## Justmillingaround (May 3, 2021)

Thank you for the info.  I just got this girl home yesterday, and will be going over it with a fine tooth comb in the coming days looking for any info I can find.  I will update as I go.


----------



## Earl (May 3, 2021)

Look at H&W machine on Youtube  They have videos showing how to repair/replace everything on your mill.  They also sell parts.   There are many other parts sources once you start looking for them.


----------



## Justmillingaround (May 3, 2021)

Thanks Earl, I have watched several of H&W's videos, and will continue to watch many videos to learn as much as possible.  I have already found a few differences between the true BP mill and my clone.


----------



## CootaStew (May 6, 2021)

I too have a Bridgeport clone that is similar to yours. My Mill is a 2006 Hafco BM-20E with a 9" X 49" table and a two speed 2HP motor. After I got the manual for mine (I'll attach the manual) I found out that the actual part numbers in my manual are Bridgeport part numbers. From what I been able to find out my Mill is a clone of a Bridgeport Series 1  J-head. Earl the motor on Justmillingaround's Mill is a two speed motor as it's a dual pole motor like mine. If you go to post number #5,476 at this link you will see my mill  My Mill


----------



## Earl (May 29, 2021)

So how is it going with your new mill?  My Enco is going back together slowly.  I have replaced every bearing in the machine -  all of the unsealed bearings had grease that had turned to a substance that I couldn't cut with any chemical that I could think of.  It chipped when hit with a small chisel.    That has been a lot of fun without an arbor press.   Barry (from H&W) makes everything look easy.   What takes him less than two minutes, takes me several hours!!!  I have all of the sub-assemblies back together.  Received my power feeds today.  The extension shaft for the Z axis didn't fit.  My machine has 20 TPI threads on the elevation crank and the extension shaft has 16 TPI.  I had to make a new extension shaft for my previous mill when I added the z axis power feed.  I will see what the vendor has to say.


----------



## Earl (Jul 27, 2021)

Mine is up an running just fine.  I added a z axis power feed as well as an x axis power feed.  I received a couple new scales for the dro and will get that set up in the next week or so.  How are you doing with yours?


----------

